# AQCTP



## ozzie46 (Nov 6, 2009)

I made a QCTP for my Grizzly 10 X 22. 

 Here are some pics.























 I used the tool to knurl some stock and part off the height setting knobs/nuts.

 Man I really like this tool.

 I'm going to have to make one formy 7 X 12 now.

 Ron


----------



## black85vette (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice job. Did you use plans for this? I would like to see how it was made.  Thm:


----------



## 4wheels (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Ron,
What a hi quality job you did on this really useful lathe accessory. Nice work.
I am going to cheat - I will buy a set for my C3 - I think they are about $100. Sets for bigger lathes cost a lot more.
You saved heaps! Don't tell me , I know, it's the making not the money - and you would be quite right.
Please keep us posted on any other treasures you create.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Brian, Vette,

  Brian, I saw a post yesterday that said Enco had a web order deal on a Phase II QCTP 
for I believe $98.00. Regular price was $200.00.

 Vette, I got the plans from here,

http://homepage3.nifty.com/amigos/qctp/qctp-e.htm

  There are some missing measurements but you can more or less figure them out. I didn't take any build pics, but a friend who owns a Hydraulic repair/machine shop gave a block of 4140 steel for the tool post. I then picked up some mystery hot roll at the scrap dealer for the holders. Had to use a carbide tool in my fly cutter to get under the hard scale to machine it. The locking piston is from one of those mirror finish bars out of a printer. 

  Ron


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 7, 2009)

That's a nice piece of work.

Andy Lofquist of Metal Lathe Accessories has a few plan and kit sets for various tool posts. They might be of interest to the HMEM members. See them here:

http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/index.html


----------



## Lykle (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmm, with that last link I get a warning stating it is an Attack Site and should not be opened.


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 16, 2009)

Lykle  said:
			
		

> Hmm, with that last link I get a warning stating it is an Attack Site and should not be opened.




  Same here.

  And a belated Thank You, Twmaster.

 Ron


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 16, 2009)

Link worked fine for me!

Don't think i am up to that level of machining just quite yet...
May just see what i can find on e bay... Lazy i know, but at least i know it will work! ;D

very nice work!!


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

The link works fine in Camino, Firefox and Safari on my Powerbook. Perhaps you need to adjust the paranoia filter in IE??


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 16, 2009)

I use Firefox and it still gives me a warning,gave up on IE a long time ago after being infected a couple of times. Now I have several anti-spyware programs along with Zone Alarm firewall and a very good anti-virus program. 

 Paranoia is a good thing sometimes. ;D ;D ;D

  Ron


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 16, 2009)

Google Chrome is kicking up a warning at that site, too.


----------



## Cliff (Nov 16, 2009)

I tried it and it gave me the same warning and I am like Ron I just added some antivirus software. I got a virus the other day and don't want any more problems it's not worth it. Cliff


----------



## reggie98 (Nov 17, 2009)

Try CDCO tools, AXA piston set is on sale for $78, additional holders are $8. I haven't bought one from them, but have read that they are just fine and interchable with Aloris and PhaseII. Only fault was that the setscrew are mush and need to be replaced.


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 17, 2009)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> The link works fine in Camino, Firefox and Safari on my Powerbook. Perhaps you need to adjust the paranoia filter in IE??



Sorry mate, just tried in Safari 3 on a MacBook Pro and it complains...


----------



## Steelmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

reggie98  said:
			
		

> Try CDCO tools, AXA piston set is on sale for $78, additional holders are $8. I haven't bought one from them, but have read that they are just fine and interchable with Aloris and PhaseII. Only fault was that the setscrew are mush and need to be replaced.



I have the CDCO QCTP and quite a few of their holders and they are indeed just fine, no problems at all.

In fact everything I have purchased from CDCO has been as advertised and is of good quality.


----------



## websterz (Nov 17, 2009)

SeaMonkey and ParetoLogic Anti-Virus Plus report nothing out of the ordinary...link opens fine for me.


----------



## Artie (Nov 18, 2009)

I got several 'protectors' and they are all good with it...worked for me....


----------

